# 3D lense what power



## spenceman (Apr 1, 2004)

what power lense do you guys use


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Viper scope with a 4x lense.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Extreme scope with a Feathervision Verde Lens 4x


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

3x outdoors and a 4x indoor 3d.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*lens*

4x for 3-d and field, 5x for indoor


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

4X indoors and 6x 3-D..


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a 6X for everything indoor,field,and 3D.The only thing different indoors I use a True spot lense,outdoor I use a dot, tho this may change for field.


----------

